# Sky Found His Forever Home!



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Remember little Sky? Thanks to American Maltese Association Rescue and all those who donated, Sky had life saving cardio surgery eight weeks ago. He passed his recheck with flying colors and has now found his forever home with none other than Jan Rasmusen, the award winning author of Scared Poopless! Sky will now get to tell his story with the help of his new mom. What a lucky boy he is! 

Here he is with Jan and his new brother, Rascal. I just love happy endings!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I just saw this on FB. I am so happy for Sky:wub: he sure got a great new mommy:wub: and home:chili::chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: Yea! What a lucky pup! We can't wait for Sky to become a shinning star. :Sunny Smile:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

I am so happy :chili::chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so happy for Sky. :wub: He has had a tough time so far, but happy times are ahead. Thank you Bron!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

........and they lived happily ever after...............I love happy endings

kisses to precious Sky........can I have your pawtograph, Sky?
:tender:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

elly said:


> I just saw this on FB. I am so happy for Sky:wub: he sure got a great new mommy:wub: and home:chili::chili:


 
I too just saw this on FB and i'm so happy. :chili::chili: :chili: They say things happen for a reason and the reason was for Sky to be in this particular home. :wub: I don't think Sky could have asked for a more loving mommy and brother even if he handpicked them himself, welcome to your new home Sky where you will know nothing but love and happiness. :wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That news made my day!! :chili::chili: So happy for Sky....a great ending to a sad story!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

What great news for little Sky - and for Jan and Rascal too!!! Just think, when he's known around the world, we can say we knew him when...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What good news for Sky. Maybe he will write his life story for us now. Jan's book *"Scared Poopless" *is one of my first go to books for questions on health care for our malts.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

That is wonderful news!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Skys the limit! :thumbsup:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

:happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I saw this news yesterday and it was the best news EVER to read!! I am so beyond happy for sweet Sky. His story touched my heart so much. What a wonderful home he will have with his new Mom and brother!! Lucky, lucky boy!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I love the picture (not shown here) of Sky (now known as Ticker) and his new brother, Rascal, with Jan and Roger. (Jan's husband) The whole family looks so happy!

It's wonderful seeing how far Sky (Ticker) has come after his surgery. Thank God and his Earth Angels that he is now happy and healthy.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sky, now named Ticker, is going to have a great new family! Jan is so nice- When I was searching for a maltese (the search ended with Obi), I had contacted Jan for her recommendations in Cali. I never really expected her to email back, but she did! She was so helpful regarding reputable breeders and... here we are today :-D I'm really happy for Ticker and Jan!


----------

